# Qabc 2010 - Results



## Ross (12/9/10)

Before listing the results summary below, a huge thanks to everyone that helped in running the QABC this year.
Despite being a little thin on the ground for stewards on the day the competition went as smoothly if not better than previous years.
We had a total of 220 entries & the overall quality was excellent. Below is the list of all place getters & medal awards.
Full list of results in the attachment here View attachment QABC2010___Results_By_Style.html


Class 01: LOW ALCOHOL - 8 entries
1	Michael Gardner	015005	Mild Ale	41.000	Silver
2	Stephen Wharton	015006	Mild Ale	37.500	Bronze
3	Anthony Thygesen	015008	Mild Ale	35.250	Bronze
Nick Barnes	015001	Mild Ale	35.000	Bronze

Class 02: PALE LAGER - 8 entries
1	Lyall Cottam	022002	Australian Premium Lager	38.000	Bronze
2	Michael Gardner	022004	Australian Premium Lager	37.750	Bronze
3	Ralph Devoil	024005	Munich Helles 34.750 

Class 03: PILSENER - 5 entries
1	Lyall Cottam	033002	Bohemian Pilsener	41.500	Silver
2	Lyall Cottam	032001	German Pilsener	36.250	Bronze
3	Greg Hooper	033003	Bohemian Pilsener	35.500	Bronze

Class 04: AMBER & DARK LAGER - 6 entries
1	David McClure	042005	Vienna Lager	40.000	Silver
2	Anthony Thygesen	045003	Munich Dunkel	36.000	Bronze
3	Simon Conlon	041001	Oktoberfest/Marzen	35.500	Bronze

Class 05: STRONG LAGER (>6% ABV) - 9 entries
1	Joe Prout 054004	Dopplebock	46.000	Gold
2	Graeme Starke	053002	Traditional Bock	42.500	Silver
3	Ross Kenrick	054005	Dopplebock	38.500	Bronze
Kris Domagala	054007	Dopplebock	36.500	Bronze
Liam Ahearn	053008	Traditional Bock	36.500	Bronze
Joe Prout 055003	Eisbock 35.500	Bronze
Campbell Ritchie	052009	Maibock/Hellesbock	35.250	Bronze

Class 06: PALE ALE - 24 entries
1	Andrew Reay	063015	Kolsch 38.000	Bronze
2	Neil Silvester	064012	Belgian Pale Ale	36.500	Bronze
3	Graeme Starke	062002	Blonde Ale 35.500	Bronze
3	Simon Conlon	065009	Australian Pale Ale	35.500	Bronze
Darren Smith	065022	Australian Pale Ale	35.250	Bronze
Johan van der Walt	065004	Australian Pale Ale	35.250	Bronze
Liam Ahearn	065018	Australian Pale Ale	35.000	Bronze

Class 07: AMERICAN PALE ALE - 16 entries
1	Tony Brown	071006	American Pale Ale	40.750	Silver
2	Liam Ahearn	071011	American Pale Ale	37.000	Bronze
3	Stephen Wharton	071007	American Pale Ale	28.250 

Class 08: BITTER ALE - 21 entries
1	Andrew Clark	081007	Australian Bitter Ale 36.500	Bronze
2	Perry Burt 083013	English Extra Special/Stron Bitter (ESB)	35.000	Bronze
3	Andrew Clark	082008	English Best Bitter 34.000 

Class 09: BROWN ALE - 17 entries
1	Tony Brown	094007	Australian Dark/Old Ale	39.000	Bronze
2	Matthew Melloy	094012	Australian Dark/Old Ale	37.500	Bronze
3	Brad Gray 094011	Australian Dark/Old Ale	35.500	Bronze

Class 10: PORTER - 9 entries
1	Jye Smith 103004	Baltic Porter	42.750	Silver
2	David Mullins	101008	Brown Porter	37.000	Bronze
3	Grant Noble	101009	Brown Porter	34.000 

Class 11: STOUT - 19 entries
1	Nick Barnes	111003	Dry Stout 37.000	Bronze
2	Kris Domagala	112013	Sweet Stout	36.500	Bronze
3	Michael Gardner	113006	Oatmeal Stout	36.000	Bronze
Brad Gray 111011	Dry Stout 35.500	Bronze

Class 12: STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV) - 7 entries
1	Joshua Reisinger	122004	Russian Imperial Stout	46.000	Gold
2	Dave Clarke	122001	Russian Imperial Stout	39.500	Bronze
3	Andrew Sydes	122003	Russian Imperial Stout	38.000	Bronze

Class 13: INDIA PALE ALE - 9 entries
1	Tony Brown	132003	American IPA	40.000	Silver
2	Liam Ahearn	131008	English IPA	36.000	Bronze
3	Stephen Staples	133002	Imperial IPA	33.500 

Class 14: STRONG ALE (>6% ABV) - 8 entries
1	Stephen Staples	143004	English Barley Wine	39.250	Bronze
2	Dave Clarke	143001	English Barley Wine	36.500	Bronze
3	Stephen Staples	144003	American Barley Wine	34.500 
3	Tony Brown	144005	American Barley Wine	34.500 

Class 15: BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV) - 13 entries
1	Liam Ahearn	153011	Tripel 41.750	Silver
2	Dave Clarke	155002	Belgian Strong Dark Ale	40.500	Silver
3	Jye Smith 155009	Belgian Strong Dark Ale	39.250	Bronze
3	Perry Burt 154008	Dubbel 39.250	Bronze
Stephen Wharton	154005	Dubbel 35.250	Bronze

Class 16: GERMAN WHEAT & RYE BEER - 13 entries
1	Jye Smith 163007	Weizenbock 40.500	Silver
2	Andrew Clark	161005	Weizen/Weissbier (Wheat)	39.500	Bronze
3	David McClure	161013	Weizen/Weissbier (Wheat)	38.750	Bronze
Stephen Staples	161004	Weizen/Weissbier (Wheat)	38.500	Bronze
Stephen Staples	163003	Weizenbock 37.750	Bronze
Liam Ahearn	163011	Weizenbock 35.000	Bronze

Class 17: FARMHOUSE ALE & WILD BEER - 7 entries
1	Johan van der Walt	175002	Flanders Brown Ale/Ouid Bruin	43.500	Silver
2	Graeme Starke	172001	Saison 42.000	Silver
3	Johan van der Walt	171003	Witbier (White) 37.000	Bronze

Class 18: SPECIALTY BEER - 21 entries
1	Simeon Bonetti	182020	Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer	45.000	Gold
2	Campbell Ritchie	186014	Wood-aged Beer - stout	42.000	Silver
3	Brad Gray 182017	Choc porter 41.500	Silver
David Jones	182005	Ginger spiced ale 41.000	Silver
Kris Domagala	182018	Wheat - honey, lemon, ginger	40.500	Silver
Tony Brown	182009	Choc Rye Strong Dark Ale	40.000	Silver
Dave Clarke	182001	Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer	39.500	Bronze
Stephen Wharton	182011	Choc vanilla RIS 38.500	Bronze
Greg Hooper	182003	Pumpkin 38.000	Bronze
Ross Kenrick	187013	Smoked Schwartz 37.500	Bronze
Perry Burt 182016	Pandan, Giner, Malaman Wit 37.000	Bronze
Ross Kenrick	181012	Choc orange 36.500	Bronze
Simon Conlon	182010	Chocolate Porter 36.000	Bronze
Greg Hooper	187004	Coffee 35.750	Bronze
Stephen Staples	182006	Vanilla Brown Porter 35.000	Bronze

*Champion Brewer* 
*1	Tony Brown *10
2=	Liam Ahearn 7
2=	Jye Smith 7

*B.O.S* Liam Ahearn - Belgian Tripel.


Cheers & well done to all..... Bring on the Nats

Ross


----------



## schooey (12/9/10)

Well done, browndog... :icon_chickcheers: looking forward to catching up with you again for a beer at ANHC, mate

congrats to all other placegetters too...


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/10)

Onya Browndog

I was stewarding the APA table when your entry came up, but I had also actually been judging at the APA table at the BABBs annual and I tell you what, you will

Sorry, I'll rephrase that: Ve haf fiendish vays of 

making you reveal that recipe + instructions because the guys were having orgazms yesterday, when a certain entry came up for tasting  as we were at the BABBs. Miles ahead, miles ahead.

Slay them at the nats Tony :icon_chickcheers: :icon_drunk: :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/9/10)

Great result Tony congratulations. Well done to all the other placegetters.
Thanks again to babbs for running a sterling competition.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## winkle (12/9/10)

Good work BD, Liam (you've got those tripels sorted mate), Jye et al.


----------



## Jye (12/9/10)

Big ups Tony :icon_cheers: and thank fckin god I didnt enter in any of your classes :lol: 

Liam, Im gonna have to taste this triple of yours, it also took out first last year :beerbang: 

... sooo... ummm .... yeah... what are the prizes?


----------



## browndog (12/9/10)

Thanks guys, I am honoured and stoked.

cheers

Tony


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/9/10)

Well done Tony, well done indeed.

Now I just need to get Joe's Doppelbock recipe and see what he does differently.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/10)

Onya Tony, Well done and well deserved. Congrats to Liam as well for BOS. Thanks to all involved.

Looks like the PUBS boys have got the Pilsners sorted too.

Brad


----------



## NickB (12/9/10)

Well done Tony, enjoy your trip mate!

I'm stoked with two Bronze Medals, and highest scoring Stout! 

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (12/9/10)

Firstly many thanks to all organisers involved :beer: , but also congratulations to Tony :beerbang: , to Liam and all the style winners and placers- well done! :super: 

I'm quite stoked- as a first- time entrant a place is beyond my wildest dreams!  OMG...


----------



## Screwtop (12/9/10)

Congrats to all placegetters, some high scores in the Golds.

Well done Tony, and big thanks to all who help organise and hold this event each year. Maybe I'll be organised enough to enter again next year, missed two now, will never catch up to you guys.

Well done all :beer: 

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (12/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Firstly many thanks to all organisers involved , but also congratulations to Tony :beerbang: , to Liam and all the style winners and placers- well done!
> 
> I'm quite stoked- as a first- time entrant a place is beyond my wildest dreams!  OMG...



Ralph, your pillowcase has done you proud, now into the NATS :icon_cheers: 

Also your English Best Bitter wiped the floor with mine you bastard :icon_drunk:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/9/10)

Pretty damn happy with a silver (love that beer) and two bronzes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (12/9/10)

Good work and congrats to all the place getters. 

Congrats Tony, well done.

Gavo


----------



## RdeVjun (12/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Ralph, your pillowcase has done you proud, now into the NATS :icon_cheers:
> 
> Also your English Best Bitter wiped the floor with mine you bastard :icon_drunk:


Shhh!! Now the stockpot will get jealous!  

I'm reasonably sure the Bitter class result was more *rse than class on my behalf, am certain the Helles place was!


----------



## DKS (12/9/10)

Well done and well deserved Tony. Congratulations.
To all entrants well done also.
Go QLD!
Daz


----------



## clarkey7 (12/9/10)

Congrats all on the day for a huge effort running the comp.

Big thumbs up to all the place-getters - well done.

And you Ipswich boys are Smokin! :beerbang: 

Big congrats Browndog and Liam!

Bring on the Nats.

PB


----------



## Paul H (12/9/10)

Well done Ippy boys, need to get onto the local paper & whore this puppy for all it's worth, never know might be the start of another brew club :icon_chickcheers: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## raven19 (12/9/10)

Well done to all the winners.

Jye, would be keen to see your Baltic Porter recipe if available.

I have a Baltic entered in our state comp too.


----------



## starkesbier (12/9/10)

Hey everyone, congratulations to all the winners, place getters and also to those that just missed out. Thanks to the organisers for putting on such a mammoth task again.

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## winkle (13/9/10)

I hear they are making a new episode of "Thats Incredible", starring Ross.
Going home early and sober indeed.


----------



## Snow (13/9/10)

Well done all the place getters and medal winners. Thanks BABBs for organising another well-run comp. Wow - some huge scores in there. Some of my beers didn't get past 5th place when they would have won in previous years. The standards are rising each year for sure. 

Tony, congrats on winning the grand Pooh Bah. Great job!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Paul H (13/9/10)

winkle said:


> I hear they are making a new episode of "Thats Incredible", starring Ross.
> Going home early and sober indeed.



He's working these days  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## stillscottish (13/9/10)

winkle said:


> I hear they are making a new episode of "Thats Incredible", starring Ross.
> Going home early and sober indeed.



Just as you did??? :lol:


----------



## tallie (13/9/10)

Congratulations Tony and all that did well in the comp; especially those that made it through to the BoS round - there were some very tasty beers in that line-up :icon_drool2: 

And thanks to all the judges and fellow stewards who made for a very enjoyable and smooth running day :beer: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## winkle (13/9/10)

Are all the scoresheets being posted out, or do the BABBs members collect them at the next meeting?


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

I seem to remember getting them in the post last year, but I'll be at BABBs anyway.


----------



## Ross (13/9/10)

winkle said:


> Are all the scoresheets being posted out, or do the BABBs members collect them at the next meeting?




Perry,

Not sure whether we'll be mailing or scanning/emailing. BABBS committee meeting this Wednesday, where it will be decided.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Andyd (13/9/10)

Congratulations Tony, on taking out the competition and therefore receiving the first "Golden Ticket" to the ANHC this year!

We'll be in touch soon with details.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Jye (13/9/10)

raven19 said:


> Well done to all the winners.
> 
> Jye, would be keen to see your Baltic Porter recipe if available.
> 
> I have a Baltic entered in our state comp too.



Here she is. I plan on brewing it again to see if I can get the FG down to about 1.030. 1.040 seems high but it drinks beautifully :icon_cheers: 

*Imperial Porter *
Baltic Porter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/05/2009 
Batch Size: 18.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 25.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 
Taste Notes: Salt additions calculated on 25L of mash water. 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 61.22 % 
1.50 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 15.31 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 8.16 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (600.0 SRM) Grain 6.12 % 
0.60 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 6.12 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.06 % 

30.00 gm Magnum [13.10 %] (90 min) Hops 43.9 IBU 

5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.102 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.12 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.15 % 
Bitterness: 43.9 IBU Calories: 1,036 cal/l 
Est Color: 65.0 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 10.81 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccrification Add 25.00 L of water at 77.8 C 67.0 C


----------



## clarkey7 (13/9/10)

Congrats on your results Jye,

I had the pleasure of Judging the Baltic Porter.

It was an absolute cracker... :icon_drool2: 

We'd struggled a bit with some avg quality for most of the day.......then got hit with that as the last beer..

What a way to finish...Awesome.

PB


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/10)

Save some to hand around at BABBs


----------



## raven19 (13/9/10)

Thanks for posting the recipe Jye.

Mine looking at the grain bill is totally different, I had 55% Munich & 33% Pils as the base, plus other bits and bobs, and it went from 1077 to 1010 with 2278 Czech Pils yeast.

1040 FG is HUGE! Read F(arkin)G huge.


----------



## jayandcath (13/9/10)

Well Done to all, and especially Browny. Good work old mate.


Jay


----------



## The Scientist (14/9/10)

Thanks to all who helped out on the day and to the Platform Bar for being great hosts. 

Congratulations to all place getters and medal winners for the comp, I am absolutely wrapped with taking out BOS and to come second to BrownDog in points for CB is nothing but an honour.

Ipswich Brewers - Best in QLD


----------



## Snow (15/9/10)

So, on the face of it, a couple of my beers qualify for AABC. However, my APA got a 3rd place, but only scored 28.25, which is only 56% of the total available points (50). I seem to remember that the pre-requisite for qualifying was 1st, 2nd or 3rd AND a minimum of 60% of the available points, which would mean I can't enter an APA. 

Can anyone cornfirm or deny this is the case?

Also, does anyone know when our entries are due in Melbourne for the comp? I'm assuming a week before judging, but it has been longer in the past. Need to sort out my diary for some comp-specific brewing  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/10)

According to their rules, all I can find is:

D1. Qualification. The first three placegetters at State/Territory Championships
automatically qualify for entry to the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship in the same
year (see D8 for resolving tied scores). A maximum of three entries in any category will be
accepted from each State/Territory. Entrants may enter only those categories in which their
placings were achieved. If the original beer is no longer available, entrants may submit a
different beer in the same or a different style in that category. The beer style nominated must
be a designated style for the category, as listed on AABC Entry Form available at
www.aabc.org.au. Organizers reserve the right to reclassify or disqualify non-conforming
entries. In the event that a qualifying entrant is unable to submit a beer in a particular
category, State/Territory organizers may invite the next highest scoring entrant in that
category to do so, in his/her own name, in order to fill the quota of three entries for AABC.
D2. Entries. No more than two entries are allowed from each entrant in any one Category.
Within this rule, no more than one entry is allowed in any one style. (This rule would
normally be enforced in State/Territory Qualifying Championships.)


----------



## Ross (15/9/10)

Snow,

The 60% rule has been removed, so you have qualified for the Nationals (may pay to rebrew it though  )

Not sure of cut off date, will try & get confirmed for you.


+++

Also note, the 1st 3 place getters have qualified to enter a beer in that catergory, you are not restricted to the sub class you won in. If you feel you have a better entry in a different sub-class under the same catergory, go for it.

cheers Ross


----------



## Snow (15/9/10)

Ross said:


> Snow,
> 
> The 60% rule has been removed, so you have qualified for the Nationals (may pay to rebrew it though  )
> 
> ...



Thanks Ross. I'll definitely be re-brewing the APA. I actually entered a Stone and Wood clone, but didn't know what category to enter it in. APA seemed the closest fit. I was shocked to see it come third, given the quality of brewers in Queensland who worship the APA style! 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## clarkey7 (15/9/10)

Snow said:


> Thanks Ross. I'll definitely be re-brewing the APA. I actually entered a Stone and Wood clone, but didn't know what category to enter it in. APA seemed the closest fit. I was shocked to see it come third, given the quality of brewers in Queensland who worship the APA style!
> 
> Cheers - Snow.


Yes Snow,

I judged it. We couldn't believe that none of the other beers seemed to hit the mark and push you out of 3rd place....You sat in there at 3rd place for about 6 or 7 beers till the end. Not bad for an out of style beer.... :icon_cheers: 

It was a good beer, but we hammered you for it being passionfruit central and a bit one - dimensional.
I think I said to my fellow judge - "This tastes as though it's been brewed as a Stone & Wood Clone."

So on those grounds, you did an awesome Job, but will have to rebrew with some more malt complexity and alter your hop schedule a bit to have any chance at the Nats.

I'm glad that rule about 60% has been removed, you'll do us proud mate. :icon_chickcheers: 

PB


----------



## lock (15/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> It was a good beer, but we hammered you for it being passionfruit central.....
> 
> 
> 
> PB



Why is being passionfruit central a problem?


----------



## bradsbrew (15/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Yes Snow,
> 
> I judged it. We couldn't believe that none of the other beers seemed to hit the mark and push you out of 3rd place....You sat in there at 3rd place for about 6 or 7 beers till the end. Not bad for an out of style beer.... :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...






lock said:


> Why is being passionfruit central a problem?



If you read the whole post it makes sense. Sounds like it had heaps of passionfruit but didnt have the malt and bitterness to balance or back it up. .....? My take on it only. FWIW I reckon Snow can adjust.

Brad


----------



## lock (15/9/10)

bradsbrew said:


> If you read the whole post it makes sense. Sounds like it had heaps of passionfruit but didnt have the malt and bitterness to balance or back it up. .....? My take on it only.
> 
> Brad




Thanks for your take on it. I did read the whole post. Yes one dimensional could be a fault but the post specifically mentioned passionfruit, hence my question.


----------



## starkesbier (15/9/10)

BTW for those of us that got tied in third could we find out if we need a beer based of

*D8. Tied scores​*​. In the event of tied scores in determining the first three placegetters,​
placings will be resolved either by the judging panel during judging or using a progressive​countback until the tie is resolved based on: a) highest score for Overall Impression; B)​highest score for Flavour; c) lowest range of individual judge scores (smallest spread of​scores across panel); d) the judging panel will be requested to resolve the tie.
 
Not much time left if we need to get brewing :unsure: 

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## stl (15/9/10)

Snow said:


> I actually entered a Stone and Wood clone, but didn't know what category to enter it in. APA seemed the closest fit.



I'm wondering if I did a similar thing... my only entry was an almost-clone of a beer listed as an example in the style guide, so I entered it into that category. But on rereading the descriptions, it doesn't really belong there (clone or not).

Oh well, wasn't expecting a first place or anything -- just hope the feedback is more than "out of style" ;-)


----------



## Snow (16/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Yes Snow,
> 
> I judged it. We couldn't believe that none of the other beers seemed to hit the mark and push you out of 3rd place....You sat in there at 3rd place for about 6 or 7 beers till the end. Not bad for an out of style beer.... :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...


Thanks PB. I guess your tastebuds are well calibrated, as you totally nailed it. Fear not, I will be brewing a markedly different beer for the AABC entry  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## gwnoble (16/9/10)

Grant Noble here. I was a first time entrant into the competition and placed third in the Porter category (needless to say, I'm stoked!). And reading through the posts here, I see that you can rebrew for the Australian competition. Unfortunately, as I'm about to go overseas for two weeks, I simply won't have time to rebrew and enter. Someone else will have to take my place. Best of luck to all!
Cheers!


----------



## clarkey7 (16/9/10)

lock said:


> Thanks for your take on it. I did read the whole post. Yes one dimensional could be a fault but the post specifically mentioned passionfruit, hence my question.


The one dimensional was the issue...the passionfruit is fine.....but that's all we could get out of it.
As I said - it was good...I'd be happy drinking it.....just not really "to style."

I also look forward to tasting the re-brewed beer.

Congrats again Snow,

PB


----------



## Ross (16/9/10)

Guys

The 3 tied places for third have now been amended as per the AABC guidelines for splitting ties.
Apologies for not noticing before posting the original results - Only the top 3 from each catergory qualify for the Nationals unless somone drops out.
We will be contacting all quallifiers to ask their intentions, so we get maximum entries into the Nationals
Final results here View attachment QABC2010___Results_By_Style.html



cheers Ross


----------



## clarkey7 (16/9/10)

stl said:


> I'm wondering if I did a similar thing... my only entry was an almost-clone of a beer listed as an example in the style guide, so I entered it into that category. But on rereading the descriptions, it doesn't really belong there (clone or not).
> 
> Oh well, wasn't expecting a first place or anything -- just hope the feedback is more than "out of style" ;-)


Stl and other comp entrants,

I don't write "not to style" on score-sheets without backing it up......I usually write why I beleive this is the case and tips on re-brewing it better.

On the day I actually suggested which style I believed the beers were closest to if they were off by a mile.

I'm happy to discuss individual beers that I judged from the comp with people (be quick - I might forget)....I'm learning all about this Judging caper and welcome feedback on if you think we were way off, spot on, or just want something clarified or explained in more detail.

I judged APA'a and Porters :icon_cheers: 



gwnoble said:


> Grant Noble here. I was a first time entrant into the competition and placed third in the Porter category (needless to say, I'm stoked!). And reading through the posts here, I see that you can rebrew for the Australian competition. Unfortunately, as I'm about to go overseas for two weeks, I simply won't have time to rebrew and enter. Someone else will have to take my place. Best of luck to all!
> Cheers!


Haven't you got any of the current batch left? It would be fine to enter.

Dave Clarke (PB)


----------



## bconnery (16/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> I'm happy to discuss individual beers that I judged from the comp with people (be quick - I might forget)....I'm learning all about this Judging caper and welcome feedback on if you think we were way off, spot on, or just want something clarified or explained in more detail.



+ (2-1) to what he said. 
I judged pale ales so when you get your results sheets feel free to use the email address supplied or pm me here. 

I might struggle to remember your beers right now but with the judging sheets we can talk for sure


----------



## gwnoble (16/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Stl and other comp entrants,
> 
> I don't write "not to style" on score-sheets without backing it up......I usually write why I beleive this is the case and tips on re-brewing it better.
> 
> ...


 

No! They were my last two in 750ml bottles, I only have stubbies left!!!!


----------



## clarkey7 (16/9/10)

gwnoble said:


> No! They were my last two in 750ml bottles, I only have stubbies left!!!!


Straight from the rules published on the AABC webpage:

D5. Bottles. Each entry must consist of a single bottle of at least 500 mL in volume or* two smaller bottles to make up at least 500 mL.* Both glass and plastic bottles are acceptable.
Bottles should not have any unique identifying features other than possibly a batch code on
the bottle cap.
 

Go for it,

PB


----------



## gwnoble (17/9/10)

Pocket Beers said:


> Straight from the rules published on the AABC webpage:
> 
> D5. Bottles. Each entry must consist of a single bottle of at least 500 mL in volume or* two smaller bottles to make up at least 500 mL.* Both glass and plastic bottles are acceptable.
> Bottles should not have any unique identifying features other than possibly a batch code on
> ...


 

Woo Hoo! Thanks, you've made my day!


----------



## tallie (17/9/10)

Is there any word yet on when the entries to the national comp need to be received by?

Also, if we are planning on re-brewing, is there any chance we can see the judging feedback sooner?

I was planning to re-brew tomorrow, but I will hold off until getting the feedback if there's enough time.

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Bribie G (17/9/10)

Same here. My Aussie Premium Lager was Diacetylville on kegging, faded out a bit and presumably cleaned up in the CPBF bottles before judging - however the keg is sequestered and I don't really want to disturb it unless I really have to, so I too will be going on the scoresheets. :icon_cheers:

Edit: if there is even a hint of D and I get a diacetyl nazi at the Nationals then I'm a goner :lol:


----------



## Snow (20/9/10)

tallie said:


> Is there any word yet on when the entries to the national comp need to be received by?
> 
> Also, if we are planning on re-brewing, is there any chance we can see the judging feedback sooner?
> 
> ...




>BUMP<

:icon_cheers:


----------



## RdeVjun (20/9/10)

Indeed Snow! 

Evidently I'm not the only one looking to circle a day on the calendar, but it would be good to get the feedback before starting yet another batch of it! (One re- brew is underway already...)


----------



## argon (20/9/10)

Yep i'd also like to get some feedback before my next brew day this weekend... came 5th in American Pale... so not for the nationals, but would like to know how to improve things... 

I reckon i know anyway (therm was not calibrated and mashed too hot leaving the beer too sweet) but would be good to confirm. Surprised it got that far up as i find it cloying.


:icon_offtopic: double - double brew day this Saturday IPA and Landlord :beerbang:


----------



## Ross (20/9/10)

Guys, there is a lot to do with printing certificates, organising prizes etc. BABBS members will be able to get their feedback sheets at the meeting on Thursday though.
If anyone is really desperate for their feedback, drop me a line by Thursday & I'll grab their sheets & scan/email them on Friday - Otherwise, please be patient & hopefully we'll have them dispatched next week.

cheers Ross


----------



## argon (20/9/10)

Thanks Ross, not officially a member at BABBS yet... but i'll pick up mine on Thursday. 

Thanks


----------



## winkle (20/9/10)

Ross said:


> Guys, there is a lot to do with printing certificates, organising prizes etc. BABBS members will be able to get their feedback sheets at the meeting on Thursday though.
> If anyone is really desperate for their feedback, drop me a line by Thursday & I'll grab their sheets & scan/email them on Friday - Otherwise, please be patient & hopefully we'll have them dispatched next week.
> 
> cheers Ross



Goodo! Looks like another Dubbel going down this weekend.


----------



## RdeVjun (20/9/10)

Thanks Ross, no sweat with the feedback really and I appreciate the good work you and the other organisers are doing/ have done. I'm actually more keen to know what day entries close so I can plan, any idea yet? :icon_cheers: 
(Stinking lagers, why one earth did I even enter one??!!... :unsure: )

Oh, I'll be at BABBS on Thursday BTW.


----------



## Snow (21/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Thanks Ross, no sweat with the feedback really and I appreciate the good work you and the other organisers are doing/ have done. I'm actually more keen to know what day entries close so I can plan, any idea yet? :icon_cheers:
> (Stinking lagers, why one earth did I even enter one??!!... :unsure: )
> 
> Oh, I'll be at BABBS on Thursday BTW.



Me too. I want to know when to dry-hop my APA so it maintains maximum hoppy goodness for the trip down to Melbourne  

Unfortunately, I couldn't find any contact details on the AABC website and I didn't really want to bother the conference organisers if it's not necessary.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## tallie (21/9/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Thanks Ross, no sweat with the feedback really and I appreciate the good work you and the other organisers are doing/ have done. I'm actually more keen to know what day entries close so I can plan, any idea yet? :icon_cheers:
> (Stinking lagers, why one earth did I even enter one??!!... :unsure: )
> 
> Oh, I'll be at BABBS on Thursday BTW.



Yeah, thanks for the update Ross, and for all of the ongoing work of the committee!

Looking forward to BABBs on Thursday and brewing on Saturday :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Ross (21/9/10)

Just had it confirmed that cut off for AABC entries is the 16th October.

Get brewing....

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (21/9/10)

Heaps of time. The only one I need to rebrew is the Australian Lager. No problem, 7 days at mid teens, ten whole days of lagering and gas it up to buggery - and not too heavy with the isohop :icon_cheers:

Reminds me I need to go to ALDI and stock up on a couple of kilos of white sugar. B)


----------



## RdeVjun (21/9/10)

Oh cool, I thought closing would be like in a week or two, but that's just loads of time now- happy days!

(OMFSM... I'm sunk... :unsure: )


----------



## Snow (22/9/10)

BribieG said:


> Heaps of time. The only one I need to rebrew is the Australian Lager. No problem, 7 days at mid teens, ten whole days of lagering and gas it up to buggery - and not too heavy with the isohop :icon_cheers:
> 
> Reminds me I need to go to ALDI and stock up on a couple of kilos of white sugar. B)


Don't forget postage time.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

I seem to remember that last year if you could show a postal receipt "in time" then you were ok? Or am I getting confused with my old Uni Assignments :blink:


----------



## winkle (22/9/10)

Ross said:


> Just had it confirmed that cut off for AABC entries is the 16th October.
> 
> Get brewing....
> 
> cheers Ross




Hmmm, maybe just enough time for rebrewing a dubbel and getting some conditioning on it. :unsure:


----------



## WSC (22/9/10)

Nice recognition for the "Ipswich Connection". well done guys

http://www.qt.com.au/story/2010/09/22/frie...g-Championship/


----------



## Snow (22/9/10)

WSC said:


> Nice recognition for the "Ipswich Connection". well done guys
> 
> http://www.qt.com.au/story/2010/09/22/frie...g-Championship/



Nice article guys! Good to see you get some recognition. 
If Ipswich had its own beer Im sure people would get behind it.

How about "Browndog Ippy IPA"  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## raven19 (22/9/10)

WSC said:


> Nice recognition for the "Ipswich Connection". well done guys
> 
> http://www.qt.com.au/story/2010/09/22/frie...g-Championship/



From the article:
We do craft brewing, not like the stuff you see at Woolworths.

Sensational. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Paul H (22/9/10)

Well done lads :beer: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (22/9/10)

For those out of area, Mr Brown is of course *browndog* and Liam is *The* *Scientist* - and BDs American Pale Ale is f*n nectar - Liam will no doubt be treating us to a Belgian or three as tomorrow night at BABBs is Belgian mini comp :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## joecrazy (22/9/10)

Ross said:


> Guys, there is a lot to do with printing certificates, organising prizes etc. BABBS members will be able to get their feedback sheets at the meeting on Thursday though.
> If anyone is really desperate for their feedback, drop me a line by Thursday & I'll grab their sheets & scan/email them on Friday - Otherwise, please be patient & hopefully we'll have them dispatched next week.
> 
> cheers Ross



Hi Ross
Im not desperate for results, but my family and friends are. If you could please scan/email me it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Joe Prout.


----------



## browndog (22/9/10)

Snow said:


> Nice article guys! Good to see you get some recognition.
> If Ipswich had its own beer Im sure people would get behind it.
> 
> How about "Browndog Ippy IPA"
> ...




The reporter was quite stoked at the possibility of a micro in Ipswich, he reckoned Mayor Paul Pissale would get right behind it. I already have an Ipswich Amber Snow, I'll be bringing a bottle tomorrow night. It's quite tasty too.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## WSC (22/9/10)

browndog said:


> The reporter was quite stoked at the possibility of a micro in Ipswich, he reckoned Mayor Paul Pissale would get right behind it. I already have an Ipswich Amber Snow, I'll be bringing a bottle tomorrow night. It's quite tasty too.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Pissale would get behind anything to get his pic in the paper!!!

I reckon he would get behind 'Piss Ale' :lol:


----------



## bconnery (22/9/10)

joecrazy said:


> Hi Ross
> Im not desperate for results, but my family and friends are. If you could please scan/email me it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Joe Prout.


Joe,
If it's just the results you are after then they are back on the first page of the thread.
If you haven't looked you should


----------



## browndog (22/9/10)

joecrazy said:


> Hi Ross
> Im not desperate for results, but my family and friends are. If you could please scan/email me it would be much appreciated. Thanks, Joe Prout.




So you are the Brewer that brewed that doppelbock hey. Well congratulations, I hope you don't mind my enthusiasm when you read your score sheet! It was one of the last of the day for me. Hope you have a bottle for the nationals.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (22/9/10)

WSC said:


> Pissale would get behind anything to get his pic in the paper!!!
> 
> I reckon he would get behind 'Piss Ale' :lol:



Piss-Ale Dubbel
Piss-Ale Trippel

Liam it's a shoe in (get him to do the finance) :super:


----------



## The Scientist (23/9/10)

BribieG said:


> For those out of area, Mr Brown is of course *browndog* and Liam is *The* *Scientist* - and BDs American Pale Ale is f*n nectar - Liam will no doubt be treating us to a Belgian or three as tomorrow night at BABBs is Belgian mini comp :icon_chickcheers:



I would love to treat you all to some of the BOS Tripel but unfortunatly I have one bottle left, which will be going to the AABC. This is unless Ross saved the extra bottle entered into the QABC for BOS judging? If so hope I can enter it into the BABBs mini comp tonight  

Cheers,

TS


----------



## joecrazy (23/9/10)

browndog said:


> So you are the Brewer that brewed that doppelbock hey. Well congratulations, I hope you don't mind my enthusiasm when you read your score sheet! It was one of the last of the day for me. Hope you have a bottle for the nationals.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




Thanks Browndog
Glad it was appreciated. Found it very hard to part with the beer. I have had a few bottles aging for nearly 18 months now. It placed third in Vicbrew last year, when I was living in Melbourne. They then travelled safely back home with me to Rocky. I made sure I kept enough to enter into the Nationals, on the chance it would place again. I think there will only be one left after that. There is no better feeling then being rewarded for the effort that goes into brewing special beers. 
Congratulations to all other brewers who entered.


----------



## Jye (25/9/10)

Guys, I missed babbs this week, does anyone know if/what are the prizes are for this year?


----------



## Ross (25/9/10)

Champion Brewer gets to brew one of his beers at CraftBrewer & put on tap at the Platform Bar, ANHC Platinum package, plus $300.
Champion beer gets $300
All catergory winners get a free sack of grain
2nd placers get $20 gift vouchers from Brewers Choice

Cheers Ross


----------



## joecrazy (28/9/10)

Ross said:


> Champion Brewer gets to brew one of his beers at CraftBrewer & put on tap at the Platform Bar, ANHC Platinum package, plus $300.
> Champion beer gets $300
> All catergory winners get a free sack of grain
> 2nd placers get $20 gift vouchers from Brewers Choice
> ...


Hi Ross
Thats a nice prize. Any idea of when score sheets will be delivered? How and when will this sack of grain arrive? I would hate for it to be dropped off by a courier in the rain and be ruined. 
Any chance of the sack of grain getting a little squiggle on it (Frist Prize to ....) so that I can hang it up behind the bar when it is finished as a momento? 
Joe


----------



## starkesbier (1/10/10)

Hey guys,

Got my feedback today. Just wanted to say thanks to the judges and to the organising committee for doing such a good job.

Cheers
Starkesbier


----------



## joecrazy (2/10/10)

starkesbier said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got my feedback today. Just wanted to say thanks to the judges and to the organising committee for doing such a good job.
> 
> ...


That sounds promising. Hope the rest of the results reach the brewers soon.


----------



## djneli (5/10/10)

Hi Guys,



If you gained a 1st, 2nd or 3rd place in the QABC it has qualified you for entry to the AABC competition to be held at the end of this month hopefully by now you have all received your score sheets and are ready to kick the nationals in to gear. Those who did qualify should have recieved an email from me, hoever if you didn't then you either did not supply an email address or after consulting the Dead Sea Scrolls I was unable to decipher the email address on your entry form. So below is the gist of what was in the email:



To get your entries to the competition you have two options:



1. If you are a BABBS member you can drop off or post your bottle to CraftBrewer at Capalaba for receiving no later than Saturday 9th October and they will be sent down from there. Please note that if using this method your bottle must be packed in such a way that it will handle the journey south in a crate with other bottles. There will be no repacking at CraftBrewer and all bottles travel at your risk so make sure you pack them well!

2. Send your entries straight to the competition for judging (address details follow) please note that all entries must arrive no later than Saturday 16th October



I've attached the entry form for your reference. Please pay particular note to the instructions as a lot of the entries we got for the QABC were outside the guidelines and we don't want the national guys penalising any of our entries.



Deliver entries to:

AABC2010

c/o Grain and Grape

5/280 Whitehall St

Yarraville VIC 3013



*Please let me know ASAP if you are not sending your beer down as that will enable the next person in the list to send their beer in its place.*



Cheers guys and good luck to all,

Neil 

View attachment EntryFormAABC2010.pdf


----------



## Bribie G (5/10/10)

Thanks Neil, I will send direct, as dropping my re-brewed Aus lager off to CB would only give me a 4 day lagering period, and I prefer to give it the full lagering of 10 days that is a requirement of the style. :lol:


----------



## stillscottish (8/10/10)

Just wondered if all the score sheets etc have been posted out. My mailbox is lonely


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/10/10)

Received my score sheets about a week ago Stillscottish didn't get the prizes though.
Anyone else miss theirs as well?


----------



## Jye (8/10/10)

Got my sheets and certs maybe a week ago.


----------



## Ross (8/10/10)

stillscottish said:


> Just wondered if all the score sheets etc have been posted out. My mailbox is lonely



Campbell, they didn't have your address - I have your score sheets in the shop, I'll get them posted for you.

cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (8/10/10)

Just wondering what's the deal with regard to category winners? I believe there's a sack of grain as the prize? Are we limited to specific brands/types, and how do we arrange pickup/delivery etc?

Cheers


----------



## Ross (8/10/10)

I'll be contacting all winners, just been a little snowed under with work.

BB ale, pilsner or wheat. Pick up CraftBrewer. If you can't collect there's the option of a $30 in store credit.


Cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (8/10/10)

Ross said:


> I'll be contacting all winners, just been a little snowed under with work.
> 
> BB ale, pilsner or wheat. Pick up CraftBrewer. If you can't collect there's the option of a $30 in store credit.
> 
> ...



OK, Cool, thanks Ross.

Cheers


----------



## winkle (9/10/10)

Ross said:


> Campbell, they didn't have your address - I have your score sheets in the shop, I'll get them posted for you.
> 
> cheers Ross



I believe that Campbell is living under a tarp ATM (and not good weather for it)


----------

